# Can You Eat Just One Half Of A Donut?



## Chet (Apr 25, 2021)

Not I with the other half sitting there.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)

only if i'm too full to finish it. lmao!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2021)

And I want to ask "why?"  I don't think I've ever eaten half a donut.  Gotto eat that whole thing!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

Depends what type of Doughnut ...Krispy Kreme ?..Nope... ordinary Sugar ring donut or Jam donut.. ?..yes easily...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2021)

Can I eat just one half of a donut?

Nooo...

It's all or nothing with me.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)

i love krispy kremes


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i love krispy kremes


Which half?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)

i just thought of one more reason i might only eat half. if i share half with another person. otherwise it's all or nothing.


----------



## Elsie (Apr 25, 2021)

If I don't intend to eat the whole donut, I don't take any.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 25, 2021)

Nope.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)

*Giggles*


----------



## Pappy (Apr 25, 2021)

I eat one half, then I eat one half.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)

a donut gulped down in 2 bites? better be careful there @Pappy the paramedics will be visiting the choking victim. LOL!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)

Heck no!


----------



## Homeschoolie (Apr 25, 2021)

If they have sugar coating or filling I don't eat any...just tasting mostly or only sugar is yucky to me Buuuttt A GOOD donut with lots of real flavor.. I can't stop at 1/2 or 1 or more LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)

we have these ones at work that have vanilla pudding in one side and chocolate pudding in the other side and they're frosted. omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and every day they never make enough and they're gone by the time i get there. so sometimes if i get an early shift...i'm a total ahole and i buy them all. lol!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 25, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Llynn (Apr 25, 2021)

Half a doughnut? Sure no problem.   
Half a Maple Bar? You gotta be kiddin'.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 25, 2021)

Never liked doughnuts after I learned they are made after the name of a certain planet in our solar system.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2021)

Chet said:


> Not I with the other half sitting there.


I'm not a big doughnut eater, but I can easily eat half, especially when my hubby is there to share it with.


----------



## Devi (Apr 25, 2021)

*Can You Eat Just One Half Of A Donut?*

I guess, but why would I?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)

You know....I just got to thinking....in the 55 yrs I've been alive....I don't think I've ever seen a half eaten donut anywhere.


----------



## jujube (Apr 25, 2021)

SOMEBODY HAS DONUTS?????? I'm on my way. Save a whole one for me. Errr, make that two.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2021)

jujube said:


> SOMEBODY HAS DONUTS?????? I'm on my way. Save a whole one for me. Errr, make that two.


My kind of thinking!


----------



## Dana (Apr 25, 2021)

Half a donut?    not me!


----------



## Jules (Apr 25, 2021)

Sure.  It has to be special for me to eat a whole one.


----------



## Jules (Apr 25, 2021)

Jules said:


> Sure.  It has to be special for me to eat a whole one.


Now, let’s discuss how many salted peanuts or chips I can eat.


----------



## win231 (Apr 25, 2021)

The doughnut thing reminded me of a conversation I had with my supervisor (who was a real nasty POS) years ago.
She sent me to the company cafeteria to pick up some documents from the chef & bring them to her.  The chef told me to let everyone in my work area know that there was a box of doughnuts for whoever wanted them.
When I got back to my work area, I started working on a project & I forgot about the doughnuts.  An hour later, the chef called my supervisor & asked why no one was interested in the doughnuts.  I heard my supervisor yell,_ "What doughnuts; nobody told us about any doughnuts?"_

After she got off the phone, she threw a huge hissy fit at me, yelling at me & asking, _"Why the hell didn't you mention the free doughnuts...don't you care about your fellow man?"_
I replied, _"Yes, I do care about my fellow man; that's why I didn't mention the doughnuts."_
Everyone in the room laughed - which made her even more angry.  She stormed out of the room.


----------



## Keesha (May 14, 2021)

Devi said:


> *Can You Eat Just One Half Of A Donut?*
> 
> I guess, but why would I?


My thought exactly.


Ruthanne said:


> My kind of thinking!


Me too!


----------



## Murrmurr (May 14, 2021)

*Can You Eat Just One Half Of A Donut?*

If I don't like it I can eat just one bite.


----------



## Jules (May 14, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> *Can You Eat Just One Half Of A Donut?*
> 
> If I don't like it I can eat just one bite.


Right.  Don’t eat calories you don’t like.  There’re too many good ones available.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 14, 2021)

Jules said:


> Right.  Don’t eat calories you don’t like.  There’re too many good ones available.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (May 15, 2021)

Can You Eat Just One Half Of A Donut?​


----------



## horseless carriage (May 15, 2021)

It's not a case: "Can you eat half a donut," it's more a case of: "Can you eat a donut without licking your lips?"


----------



## Buckeye (May 15, 2021)

I'm on a self imposed "sugar free" episode because of my high blood sugar readings.

Right now, I'd give my left testicle for a Krispy Kreme doughnut.  Just sayin'


----------



## PamfromTx (May 15, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 15, 2021)

Churros and Donut​


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 17, 2021)

I restrict my donut indulgence to the holes


----------



## hawkdon (May 17, 2021)

Someone bring me a dozen and I'll practice !!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2021)

My question is... do they make a half a donut?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Lethe200 (May 17, 2021)

I'll confess.....not only could I just eat one half and no more of a donut, I can and have taken just one bite and then handed the rest to my spouse.

I grew up with my mom's homemade crullers and then real French beignets. The first time I had a commercial American donut I was shocked! Too sweet for me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 17, 2021)

I remember when I used to eat half a dozen on the way home from the bakery!


----------



## helenbacque (May 17, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i love krispy kremes


Me too especially if it is fresh and still warm.  Best right out of the box in K.K. parking lot.


----------

